# Advice needed re money xfer to Thailand, plz!



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Hope all is well with everyone.

I have a quick question to ask, please.

When you transfer money (already converted into Baht), via an independent broker or a bank abroad, to Thailand, how much does your Thai bank charge to receive the fund? Is it approx. 0.25% (capped at min. 200 Baht and max. 500 Baht)? Are there any additional fees or any small prints to worry about? 

Why am I asking?:

Apart from the obvious, I am using an online broker that gives me a better exchange rate than HiFX. Like HiFX, it charges no transfer fees; unlike HiFX, it cannot tell me how much my Thai bank will charge me. 

I have got a few Thai bank accounts; which bank to use is not a major problem. I tried to check with a few branches of various banks in my area in person but kept getting fobbed off! I then had a look on most Thai banks' websites and got the above figues. However, after having checked on a Thai forum similar to this forum, the answers are even more confusing. 

Please share your experience-what bank and what fees. Thankyou.

Cheers,

Dani


----------



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

In my experience the receiving bank usually charges in the 300 baht range. I expect it varies. This is with krung thai bank for transfers of around 20,000 baht.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Thankyou very much for the info, Farrugia. 

A quick update:

I think the above figures I quoted are correct. Based on Thai bank websites and info from many people who had done money transfers to Thailand. Someone has kindly advised that the figures are set by the Bank of Thailand, meaning that Thai banks have to adhere to them.


----------



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Well that's good to know for me too. Cheers


----------

